# Blood Tracking Light



## Huntnfish (Apr 20, 2005)

Has anyone used a good blood tracking light. I am looking for one that really make the blood stand out. I have used a couple in the past and found out my flash light worked better.
Looking at the Gerber game tracker.

http://www.ebay.com/itm/like/261251745111?lpid=82


----------



## Bassman5119 (Feb 26, 2008)

Never used one but have had interest in them. I just use good white lights and lanterns.

This one's cheaper on Amazon, but prolly have to pay tax, although shipping is freee.

http://www.amazon.com/s/ref=nb_sb_sabc?url=search-alias%3Daps&pageMinusResults=1&suo=1381257201450#/ref=nb_sb_ss_i_0_19?url=search-alias%3Daps&field-keywords=gerber%20game%20tracker%20flash%20light&sprefix=Gerber+Game+Tracker%2Caps%2C381&rh=i%3Aaps%2Ck%3Agerber%20game%20tracker%20flash%20light


----------



## Huntnfish (Apr 20, 2005)

I used my flash light opening weekend and did find the deer. The deer was running very fast after I stuck him which made the blood spots far and few between. It would be nice to have a light that would make the blood really stand out. I could have been back at camp having a cold one sitting around the camp fire.....
Thanks Bassman



Bassman5119 said:


> Never used one but have had interest in them. I just use good white lights and lanterns.
> 
> This one's cheaper on Amazon, but prolly have to pay tax, although shipping is freee.
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/s/ref=nb_sb_s...81&rh=i:aps,k:gerber game tracker flash light


----------



## Chunky (Oct 15, 2006)

I have tried a couple, don't remember the brands, but was not impressed. Perhaps it was me, but I have the impression that it is more of a gimick to get some hunter money....than something that makes a big help.


----------



## Rack Ranch (May 25, 2004)

Coleman lantern with foil on the back side like used for gigging.


----------



## Trouthunter (Dec 18, 1998)

Like Chunky said I've not seen any benefit from a blood tracking light. I think they are a gimmick too.

RR's suggestion is right on. For some reason the lantern light really shows the blood well as does an extremely bright LED flashlight.

TH


----------



## Chunky (Oct 15, 2006)

Blood trailing is an art form. It really takes some experience to get good at it. I have used a lantern with good success, but to be honest, I am too lazy to keep one with me all the time. 

I normally use a big mag light. I find...for me...that the light of these is better than the LED type lights. I normally have a couple of the LED type with me to use getting in and out of the woods. (I have gotten turned around on more than one long blood trail...and had to "hunt" for the truck or camp). 

And of course there is a lot of other stuff...like marking the last spot, not having too many people, not being right on the trail, but just to the side, wounded animal trends, etc....but this thread is about lights, so enough said.


----------

